# Liberty Place Charleston by Hilton Club Points Chart



## holdaer (Jul 3, 2019)

In case anyone wants to begin planning a vacation at Liberty Place Charleston, the points chart is now posted online.

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...ton-by-hilton-club?mode=list&tab=points-chart


----------



## brp (Jul 3, 2019)

Interesting chart. Similar to W. 57th in some cases, very different in others. The jump from Studio Plus to Studio Premier, in particular, is very large.

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 3, 2019)

Yes, interesting.  But I did like that they still had a 1BR in Platinum season for 4800 points, although it is listed as a "small" 1BR.

Kurt


----------



## Panina (Jul 3, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, interesting.  But I did like that they still had a 1BR in Platinum season for 4800 points, although it is listed as a "small" 1BR.
> 
> Kurt


I doubt these will be available too often.


----------



## holdaer (Jun 3, 2020)

If anyone is interested, looks like HGVC just posted new photos of Liberty Place.



			https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/south-carolina/liberty-place-charleston-by-hilton-club/


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks nice! Too bad this is so far away for us to visit more than once. The Studio Premier must be very nice because it is the same number of points as a large 1 bedroom.


----------



## brp (Jun 3, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Looks nice! Too bad this is so far away for us to visit more than once. The Studio Premier must be very nice because it is the same number of points as a large 1 bedroom.



Pretty much the same as W. 57th, where Studio Premier = 1BR points, it seems.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 3, 2020)

The W57 studio premiere is equal to the lowest 1 bedroom. This studio premier is equal to the large 1 bedroom - 2 tiers higher than the lowest 1 bedroom.


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 3, 2020)

I love Charleston and have been there many times. I will be using this for sure. It's an easy drive to Myrtle Beach so you could do a combo trip instead of staying a week in one place.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 4, 2020)

This looks really nice.  Since its a Hilton Club location, i wonder how easy it will be for non-owners to book?


----------



## dayooper (Jun 4, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> This looks really nice.  Since its a Hilton Club location, i wonder how easy it will be for non-owners to book?



It has the same reservation window as any regular HGVC resort. Non owners from either bHC or regular HGVC can book at 276 days.


----------



## brp (Jun 4, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The W57 studio premiere is equal to the lowest 1 bedroom. This studio premier is equal to the large 1 bedroom - 2 tiers higher than the lowest 1 bedroom.



Got it. I was just looking and it's interesting that, for W. 57th, the "lowest" 1BR is larger than two higher grade units and just about the same size as the top-grade unit.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 4, 2020)

dayooper said:


> It has the same reservation window as any regular HGVC resort. Non owners from either bHC or regular HGVC can book at 276 days.



That is different for bHC resort, the lack of consistency is amazing..  Kind of wonder if the website is accurate or will be "corrected" at some point in the future...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 4, 2020)

Do people stay in Charleston for a week? 276 days for club. Why make it a bHC if there is no resort reservation window. This is strange.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 4, 2020)

brp said:


> Got it. I was just looking and it's interesting that, for W. 57th, the "lowest" 1BR is larger than two higher grade units and just about the same size as the top-grade unit.
> 
> Cheers.



The lowest one bedroom is our favorite.  It's huge (for New York) although some would argue that much of the living room space is wasted.  These units are on the lower floors (maybe up to 10).  The more expensive units are higher up and are arranged so that the bathroom (especially the cool tub) has a window view.  The big one bedroom has a terrific bathroom but it's interior.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 4, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> That is different for bHC resort, the lack of consistency is amazing..  Kind of wonder if the website is accurate or will be "corrected" at some point in the future...



I wouldn't count on that being the real reservation window.  It seems like they use generic info until they get everything eventually updated.  The Central and The Quinn in NYC show the same thing and I can promise you that won't be the case.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 4, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> I wouldn't count on that being the real reservation window.  It seems like they use generic info until they get everything eventually updated.  The Central and The Quinn in NYC show the same thing and I can promise you that won't be the case.



Not so sure it’s going to change. Here is a thread from December discussing the new points chart and the reservation windows are pretty specific. The Quin and 5th have a 90 day club booking window while Charleston and Japanare shown with a 276 day club window.

Link

It could change. They changed the Club booking window on the existing bHC properties from 45 days to 60 days, so who knows? Many here thought Chicago was going to be bHC and Cabowas going to be regular HGVC.


----------



## brp (Jun 4, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> The lowest one bedroom is our favorite.  It's huge (for New York) although some would argue that much of the living room space is wasted.  These units are on the lower floors (maybe up to 10).  The more expensive units are higher up and are arranged so that the bathroom (especially the cool tub) has a window view.  The big one bedroom has a terrific bathroom but it's interior.



We tried the lowest 1BR and found that we really didn't use the extra room. For the same points, we found that we prefer the Studio Premier on the high floor. Plenty of space for the two of us and a superior room, IMO. In fact, we had some 1BR reservations that we changed to Studio Premier after being in the 1BR once.

Cheers.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 4, 2020)

With my family of four we can make do with 1BR, but have a significant preference for a 2BR. I love spending quality time with the kids now, but @brp gives me hope there may be better things in HGVC for the DW and I once the Kiddos are grown. 




brp said:


> We tried the lowest 1BR and found that we really didn't use the extra room. For the same points, we found that we prefer the Studio Premier on the high floor. Plenty of space for the two of us and a superior room, IMO. In fact, we had some 1BR reservations that we changed to Studio Premier after being in the 1BR once.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## brp (Jun 5, 2020)

escanoe said:


> With my family of four we can make do with 1BR, but have a significant preference for a 2BR. I love spending quality time with the kids now, but @brp gives me hope there may be better things in HGVC for the DW and I once the Kiddos are grown.



The only kiddo we have is me...and I'm mostly grown at this point. So, we're always 2. Also, for W. 57th, in particular, there are no 2BR.

Cheers.


----------



## elaine (Jun 5, 2020)

IMHO a week would be a long time. This is a 3 night place for us for touring historic homes/food. If you combined with a few beach days, it could be a week.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 5, 2020)

elaine said:


> IMHO a week would be a long time. This is a 3 night place for us for touring historic homes/food. If you combined with a few beach days, it could be a week.


I agree.  Being from the West, SC is a destination vacation for us so I could see staying 3-4 days in Charleston as an addition to a Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head vacation.  Last time we were at Hilton Head, we stayed one night in Charleston and really enjoyed our short time there.

Kurt


----------



## elaine (Jun 5, 2020)

yes. It'd be the perfect tag-on to either MB or HHI. There are also decent beaches right outside Charleston. No need to go to MB or HHI for the beach unless one wants beachfront pool/view/ambiance and great HHI biking trails.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jun 6, 2020)

In March last year we did 3 days/2 nights in Charleston, in between a week at Ocean Oak on HHI and 5 nights at Ocean 22 in MB.  We loved our introduction to Charleston and will not hesitate to do 2 or 3 nights again when we are in the area.  Charleston is a beautiful city with lots of interesting things to do and a great restaurant scene.

We stayed at the Embassy Suites and very much enjoyed it.  Liberty Place will now be another option, especially since it gives us a place to use our HGVC points.


----------



## holdaer (Aug 24, 2020)

We drove by Liberty Place Charleston yesterday to take a look at the construction site. Attached are some pics.  It appears that opening Q2 2021 is optimistic.  Maybe closer to end of 2021.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks for the photos. When Covid is over, I would like to visit.

It would be nice to see progress photos on the other new properties such as Maui


----------

